# DI canister fill up?



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Running my RO/DI for the first time, does the DI canister fill up with water completely, its only like an inch deep or so?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

i could be mistaken but there might be a air relief valve on it


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

That is normal and nothing to be concerned about. You will notice if you raise the discharge tubing above the canister it fills up more and when you lower the tube to the floor it drains back down. Its just gravity since the DI is not under pressure.

If it is a vertical type the water actually enters from the outside of the cartridge and travels up through the middle so you do not see the treated water inside.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

ok good, was just curious thought it was right, had a bad first experience with it my sink cant handle having pressure on it and it leaked everywhere the unit fell over and banged it a couple times, took it outside on the garden hose ran it for a lil banged it some more lol having a 5stage with the DI canister seperate looks like its gonna be more of a pain that i thought unless I can find somewhere to mount it and not have to take it out and put it away every time I need water.


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

What system do you have? If it has two carbon canisters you can eliminate one as it is not of any benefit then replumb the canisters so you now have 4 good stages as folllows:
1. Sediment
2. Carbon block
3. RO membrane
4. DI


Many vendors for some reason still go by the 1970's philosophy of using two carbons but today carbon technology has advanced tremendously and a single 0.5 or 0.6 carbon block lasts up to 20,000 gallons of normaly chlorinated or chloraminated water as long as you are using a good 1 micron or less sediment filter.

Look at systems from places like Spectrapure, PurelyH2o and Buckeye Field Supply and you will see their best reef systems only have one carbon block standard and use a 0.2, 0.5 or 1.0 micron sediment filter.

The replumbing might take you 20 minutes and you probably have all the parts needed with the extra housing you have now. I wouldn't have a system that was not all on one bracket myself.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

75 GPD RO/DI 5 Stage *PLUS* System - English
its that one, suggestions?


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

Good system but can be improved easily.
Basically what you do is remove the first carbon block and throw it away, install a lower micron sediment filter in the first cansiter and move the second carbon block into the empty second canister. You then unscrew the canister lids from the top bracket, unscrew the threaded nipple leading from the first carbon to second carbon canister and install the 90 degree fitting that leads up to the RO membrane in its place so now it goes sediment, 0.6 micron carbon block and RO.

Now it is easiest to rotate the third lid 90 degrees so the fittings face front and back rather than side to side and the treated RO will now lead back down to the back of this canister which will contain the DI cartridge. The treated RO/DI will exit the front and you have eliminated the loose canister that is causing you headaches and actually have a more efficient system in the process. You will also move the dual inline TDS meter so it now is fed by the RO only water on the IN probe(install it where the RO leads back down to the back of the new DI canister placement) and the OUT probe will be in the front monitoring the RO/DI or final permeate water. Sounds complicated but it really isn't and you can see photos and diagrams of this setup on places like Spectrapure, Purely H2o and Buckeye. Its too bad they didn't use a longer 5 stage bracket, you could easily convert it into a dual DI similar to the top of the line Spectrapure Maxcap system and really have something.
Untitled Document

What you will end up with now is exactly like the second unit pictured in the link above and you can see in the photo how the treated water exits the front of the last canister and they have mounted the dual inline TDS meter on the bracket. You would look the same.


----------

